# Husqvarna LGT 2654 with K46 transmission failure



## 4tees (May 16, 2011)

I purchased a Husqvarna LGT 2654 tractor about 4 years ago at Lowes. I purchased this model because it was supposed to be heavier duty, it was even rated for ground engaging applications. As many are far too aware (and as I was not at the time of purchase), this tractor has the substandard Tuff Torq k46 transmission. I live in the mountains, and mow about 3/4 of an acre of very steep terrain. At approxamately 100 hours my transmission began losing all power after about 15 minutes of use. After researching several sites on the web (including the excellent k46 rebuild thread here) I first tried changing the oil in my transmission; it ran a tiny bit better for a few minutes longer, but still was bad. I bit the bullet and ordered both hydraulic motors and the center section from Tuff Torq (for a bit under $350), did the rebuild, and viola........it would now run for about 30 minutes before loosing most of its power (at least now it would very slowly creep back up to the house). 

Frustrated, I spoke to Tuff Torq technical support; they had no solution for me other than to buy a new k46 transmission (why, so I could spend $650 just to see it fail again?). I then looked on e-bay to see what used transmissions might be found. I noticed that the mounts on a k71B transmission looked very similar to my K46. I did some further research and found that John Deere uses the same or very similar frames for their tractors with a K46 transmission, and those with a K71. I called Roger who sells the John Deere transmission upgrade kits and asked him if he though a k71B could work in a Husky LGT2654. He said he wasnt certain, but he very helpfully described the locations and motions of the controls on the K71 transmission. From his description, the pictures on e-bay, and the parts breakdown from Tuff Torq, I thought there was a good chance I could replace the K46 in my Husky with a K71B from an older (2003) John Deere.....so I went ahead and bid on the transmission......and won! I paid less than half the price of a new K46 (including the shipping).

The K71B transmission arrived a few days later. When I lifted it under the tractor I was much relieved to see that everything was indeed very close to to the mounting points and control connections of the old K46, even though the K71 is MUCH larger and heavier. I had to do a few minor modifications to the frame (because the K71 had to be mounted about 1 inch further back than the K46), including drilling some new holes, and making two cuts and bends. I also had to make one simple piece to connect the brake, and modify the reverse switch bracket and swap out the JD switch with the one from the K46 (one is NO, the other is NC). The entire swap out, including modifications took me one day to complete.

The tractor now climbs hills with ease, and seems more stable (the k71 is a bit wider than the K46 so the tires stick out a bit further). It handled my 30 minute mountain mowing torture test with ease. Hopefully this much more robust transmission will be up to the task I was led to believe the original one was when I bought it. 

The intent of my posting is to let others know there are other solutions to fix a tractor with a failed K46 other than wasting time on a rebuild that may or may not work. I would imagine other Tuff Torq models would work with similar minor modifications (possible to do with nothing more than hand tools) as long as they were used in similar John Deere, Craftsman, Simplicity, Husqvarna, and any other tractors built using similar frames, components, and control layouts (it is my understanding most of the tractors sold at major retailers are essentially built on the same assembly lines regardless of brand).


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum 4Tees! I admire your determination. I would have most likely bit the bullet and bought something more industrial, though I love modifying things and making them better. You should have documented your remodel with lots of pictures, cause we love that sort of thing! Glad to hear you are back in the seat again!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

4tees said:


> I purchased a Husqvarna LGT 2654 tractor about 4 years ago at Lowes. I purchased this model because it was supposed to be heavier duty, it was even rated for ground engaging applications. As many are far too aware (and as I was not at the time of purchase), this tractor has the substandard Tuff Torq k46 transmission. I live in the mountains, and mow about 3/4 of an acre of very steep terrain. At approxamately 100 hours my transmission began losing all power after about 15 minutes of use. After researching several sites on the web (including the excellent k46 rebuild thread here) I first tried changing the oil in my transmission; it ran a tiny bit better for a few minutes longer, but still was bad. I bit the bullet and ordered both hydraulic motors and the center section from Tuff Torq (for a bit under $350), did the rebuild, and viola........it would now run for about 30 minutes before loosing most of its power (at least now it would very slowly creep back up to the house).
> 
> Frustrated, I spoke to Tuff Torq technical support; they had no solution for me other than to buy a new k46 transmission (why, so I could spend $650 just to see it fail again?). I then looked on e-bay to see what used transmissions might be found. I noticed that the mounts on a k71B transmission looked very similar to my K46. I did some further research and found that John Deere uses the same or very similar frames for their tractors with a K46 transmission, and those with a K71. I called Roger who sells the John Deere transmission upgrade kits and asked him if he though a k71B could work in a Husky LGT2654. He said he wasnt certain, but he very helpfully described the locations and motions of the controls on the K71 transmission. From his description, the pictures on e-bay, and the parts breakdown from Tuff Torq, I thought there was a good chance I could replace the K46 in my Husky with a K71B from an older (2003) John Deere.....so I went ahead and bid on the transmission......and won! I paid less than half the price of a new K46 (including the shipping).
> 
> ...



Yep i know Husqvarna, and Craftsman are the same on most models my ys4500 Craftsman is pretty much identical to the Husqvarnas that where built the same year. Not the body but the mechanical parts such as the deck, steering system, and rearend/hydro..etc.. I am liking those new models though Of Husqvarna like the Husqvarna GTH26V52LS.. I wish they would retro fit a fab deck for the older models..


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Box stores, they spec the type of transmissions ect. That's why they are cheaper in price and quality. Bosch tankless water heater Co. was selling to Lowes and the experence about broke Bosch, they (Bosch ) has a bad rep now and they really build a great unit, if you don't buy it from a box store.


----------



## 4tees (May 16, 2011)

I'm not much of a picture taker, so I didn't take any pictures during the process.....plus I wouldn't want to show how messy things get when I am working on a project like this . The good news is the tractor performed exceptionally well today; hauling perhaps 20 heaping loads of dirt dumped in by my excavators trackhoe while he was doing a job for us.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Good to hear. Don't break something else now darn it!:lmao:


----------



## rivgar (Apr 21, 2012)

*Which wheels did you use*

Which wheels did you use when you upgraded from the K46 to the K71?
I just got a great deal on a K71 and I am going to replace the POS K46 in my Husqvarna YTH2146 XP.

Thanks!


----------



## 4tees (May 16, 2011)

*Wheels*

I used the wheels that came with my k46, they fit the hubs of my k71 perfectly


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

4tees said:


> I used the wheels that came with my k46, they fit the hubs of my k71 perfectly



Good to hear it worked out for you......


----------



## rivgar (Apr 21, 2012)

4tees said:


> I used the wheels that came with my k46, they fit the hubs of my k71 perfectly


Unfortunately the rims with my K46 were 3/4" keyed drive axle and will not fit my K71B one inch five bolt hub. I bought a set of hubs for my K71 but they are made for 23x10.50x12 tires and the old rear tires off my Husq. YTH2146 had 20x10.00-8 tires.
That is going to raise the rear end of my tractor 1.5" so I will have to find a way to make that work so the mower deck rides flat. I do not know what the options are for front tires to raise the front end an equal amount.
If any one has done this I am looking for suggestions. I hope to put the K71 in this weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## dMd_Yankee48 (Sep 29, 2012)

thanks, 4 tees, for this info. i am dealing with the same failed tranny and will try to repair/replace since the Scotts JD L2048 it's been on is still good, with a 2 year old engine, plus lots of repair TLC by me over it's 10 years. i'm not in Asheville, but Lewisville (near Winston), and I've gotten some good advice here on this forum. Meanwhile, while i was reading a reply to my tranny issue tonight a link to your lead post was there. I was intrigued because I also decided to buy up to the Husky 2654. Have only used it a few times and it does a sweet job on my tough terrain, but I didn't know it has the SAME tranny that's on the JD i have!!! My JD ran 10 years without a tranny problem. I hope the Husky does as well, but if I can't repair it for the JD, i'll keep your post for reference, if what you did for the Husky can be done for the JD. I hope this tranny on the new Husky doesn't fail as quickly as it did for you, but these days it's hard to have faith in these things from the big boxes (Lowe's, too, is where I got mine). thanks,

richard


----------



## bpmje (Dec 3, 2012)

I need to rebuild my TurrTorque transmission for my Scotts (JohnDeer) 2554 tractor. I have the transmission out and took the rings off the end of the axles but I can't get the sleeve/hub off the axile???

It slid a ways and won't go any further, even with heat. What am I doing wrong?

Jim in VT


----------



## Sallymay (Nov 26, 2014)

I have a question for 4tees regarding the Husqvarna LGT2654 with K46 transmission failure. Do you know the original part or serial number for the 2003 K71b transmission that you put in your Husqvarna? I have had 3 transaxles replaced under warranty in my 2007 LGT 2654. Now out of warranty and the transaxle failed again. There are a lot of transmissions out there for sale, I want to make sure I get the correct one. Do you know what other transaxles will fit the 2007 Husqvarna LGT2654? Any help from anyone would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Scott Brainard (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm doing the same conversion on the same tractor as we speak using the K71P. Do you have any pics? Did you leave the crossmember in that supported the front of the k46? Seems necessary as it also has the strut rod for the rear of the mower deck. What did you do about the reservoir? Certainly no room inside the frame. Also the fan vs mower deck lift mechanism? Did you just mount the k71 far enough back to just clear that rod, or did you remake the rod with a bend in it?


----------



## Scott Brainard (Feb 26, 2019)

Sallymay said:


> I have a question for 4tees regarding the Husqvarna LGT2654 with K46 transmission failure. Do you know the original part or serial number for the 2003 K71b transmission that you put in your Husqvarna? I have had 3 transaxles replaced under warranty in my 2007 LGT 2654. Now out of warranty and the transaxle failed again. There are a lot of transmissions out there for sale, I want to make sure I get the correct one. Do you know what other transaxles will fit the 2007 Husqvarna LGT2654? Any help from anyone would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


As far as I've been able to tell the footprint of all k71's are the same as far as physical size and mounting holes.


----------



## Scott Brainard (Feb 26, 2019)

Pulleys? K46 takes a 4L belt, k71 takes a 5L belt. Did you order a 4L pulley for the k71 or did you switch out the drive pulley and idle pulleys to accommodate the larger belt size?


----------



## Lgt2654 (Jun 25, 2019)

Scott Brainard said:


> Pulleys? K46 takes a 4L belt, k71 takes a 5L belt. Did you order a 4L pulley for the k71 or did you switch out the drive pulley and idle pulleys to accommodate the larger belt size?


 Hey Scott, I'm going to do the upgrade, have you did yours? Any advice on the process, mounting, linkages, belt, pulley?


----------



## Lgt2654 (Jun 25, 2019)

4tees said:


> I purchased a Husqvarna LGT 2654 tractor about 4 years ago at Lowes. I purchased this model because it was supposed to be heavier duty, it was even rated for ground engaging applications. As many are far too aware (and as I was not at the time of purchase), this tractor has the substandard Tuff Torq k46 transmission. I live in the mountains, and mow about 3/4 of an acre of very steep terrain. At approxamately 100 hours my transmission began losing all power after about 15 minutes of use. After researching several sites on the web (including the excellent k46 rebuild thread here) I first tried changing the oil in my transmission; it ran a tiny bit better for a few minutes longer, but still was bad. I bit the bullet and ordered both hydraulic motors and the center section from Tuff Torq (for a bit under $350), did the rebuild, and viola........it would now run for about 30 minutes before loosing most of its power (at least now it would very slowly creep back up to the house).
> 
> Frustrated, I spoke to Tuff Torq technical support; they had no solution for me other than to buy a new k46 transmission (why, so I could spend $650 just to see it fail again?). I then looked on e-bay to see what used transmissions might be found. I noticed that the mounts on a k71B transmission looked very similar to my K46. I did some further research and found that John Deere uses the same or very similar frames for their tractors with a K46 transmission, and those with a K71. I called Roger who sells the John Deere transmission upgrade kits and asked him if he though a k71B could work in a Husky LGT2654. He said he wasnt certain, but he very helpfully described the locations and motions of the controls on the K71 transmission. From his description, the pictures on e-bay, and the parts breakdown from Tuff Torq, I thought there was a good chance I could replace the K46 in my Husky with a K71B from an older (2003) John Deere.....so I went ahead and bid on the transmission......and won! I paid less than half the price of a new K46 (including the shipping).
> 
> ...


4tees, I would love to get some I go on your k46 to k 71 swap , I know this is a old post , just hoping, thank you, Dennis.


----------



## Scott Brainard (Feb 26, 2019)

Lgt2654 said:


> Hey Scott, I'm going to do the upgrade, have you did yours? Any advice on the process, mounting, linkages, belt, pulley?


Yes my conversion is complete. The biggest problem I have had was designing and building a shift linkage that will hold up, which I think I have finally accomplished. I did two pulley changes, the v groove clutch pulleys, Husq. was a 3 inch 4L belt pulley and I swapped it for a 4 inch 5L size from John Deere. You will have to move the K71 transaxle back about 1 1/2 inches from the mounting point of the K46 for the fan to clear the mower deck lift linkage. Use a cutoff wheel to slice the side of the frame and then bend the "tab" up to make a new mounting point. I also had to fabricate a couple "L" brackets from the crossmember to the new transaxle, (right side shown) See pictures in following post. I have some pictures throughout this conversion process. If you have specific questions I would be happy to answer them and accompany with photos if I have one that addresses your issue.


----------



## Lgt2654 (Jun 25, 2019)

Thank you! I'm going to try to attempt it this weekend, I got a k71 b transmission, I've got a great shop to work In and a bunch of tools , metal stock , welder, torches, ect, and a helper, we have had the old transmission out 3 times I think, truly a flat lander trans, would love to see pictures, and know the part numbers for the pulley and belt. You can email me at [email protected], if you would like. Thanks again.


Scott Brainard said:


> Yes my conversion is complete. The biggest problem I have had was designing and building a shift linkage that will hold up, which I think I have finally accomplished. I did two pulley changes, the v groove clutch pulleys, Husq. was a 3 inch 4L belt pulley and I swapped it for a 4 inch 5L size from John Deere. You will have to move the K71 transaxle back about 1 1/2 inches from the mounting point of the K46 for the fan to clear the mower deck lift linkage. Use a cutoff wheel to slice the side of the frame and then bend the "tab" up to make a new mounting point. I have some pictures throughout this conversion process. If you have specific questions I would be happy to answer them and accompany with photos if I have one that addresses your issue. I cant seem to add photos to this thread so I would have to send them to you directly I guess.


----------



## Scott Brainard (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Scott Brainard (Feb 26, 2019)

I had to do some extensive modification to the rear of the tractor to make room for the hydrolic reservoir and oil fill access also. I had to change the reservoir outlet to make it work also.


















This reservoir setup was to high and hit the gas tank. I had to cut the opening lower and then alter the reservoir as previously stated.


----------



## Scott Brainard (Feb 26, 2019)

I did have to buy some springs from the local hardware store. I used one for a brake return spring and one for a shift lever spring to balace out the linkage pressure for "cruise control" because the K71P I used is auto centering on the forward/reverse lever. In order to continue moving forward without constantly holding the lever I needed to balance or overcome the auto center spring tension. Here are a couple pics of the brake linkage and return spring I did for that.


----------



## Scott Brainard (Feb 26, 2019)

Lgt2654 said:


> Thank you! I'm going to try to attempt it this weekend, I got a k71 b transmission, I've got a great shop to work In and a bunch of tools , metal stock , welder, torches, ect, and a helper, we have had the old transmission out 3 times I think, truly a flat lander trans, would love to see pictures, and know the part numbers for the pulley and belt. You can email me at [email protected], if you would like. Thanks again.


I got the belt from NAPA part #B95 its's not the good reenforced belt but its the one they had and it's the right size. The pulleys I got from John Deere and they are part #AM118447. The engine drive pulley can remain the same and the flat idler pulley can also stay from the old trans. You may have to bend the belt guides out a little to accomodate for the thicker belt.


----------



## Lgt2654 (Jun 25, 2019)

Scott Brainard said:


> I got the belt from NAPA part #B95 its's not the good reenforced belt but its the one they had and it's the right size. The pulleys I got from John Deere and they are part #AM118447. The engine drive pulley can remain the same and the flat idler pulley can also stay from the old trans. You may have to bend the belt guides out a little to accomodate for the thicker belt.


Thanks for the info Scott! I have completed my upgrade! Well mostly, lol.
I'm sure I will have to adjust/ tweak a few things but everything is in and working at this point. I cut 2 slots back from the original mounting tabs at 1 1/2 inches and bent to match the original mounting bracket, I did not need to go that much as I only moved the transmission back about 1/2 inch. 
I set transmission and secured with clamps until I got the forward/reverse linkage lined up with equal movement in both directions, I did have to grind the stops on the frame to get full travel for forward and reverse. Once set I took a bunch of measurements to make sure I got the transmission straight, and equal measurements in all directions. 
From there I drilled and mounted the transmission to the new and old mounting tabs, brake linkage mounted up with no other brackets, although I would like to make one as it rattle's a little, I omitted the reverse pto lock out as I felt I did not need it, it's just a matter of not plugging it in, lol.
I drilled a couple holes to access the fill port on the left side and one on the right to run the hose to the reservoir, I drilled a hole just behind the seat to mount the reservoir and have access to the cap, made a couple brackets to support the front of the transmission and mover the torque bracket up one set of holes in the frame, drilled a new hole for the deck strut rod about 1/2 inch back and up.
I was able to run my original belt so far but will probably upgrade to the 5l belt and the 5l John Deere v pulleys. The tractor is amazingly different! It has all the power and torque I think I could ask for out of it, reverse is faster and more powerful than forward ever was with the old k46, I only wish I had done this years ago! I will try to upload pictures, the ones I have won't upload, it says files to big.


----------



## Kurt Malerich (Jul 31, 2019)

Hey, this reads almost like the review I did on my 2654 Husky mower. Thanks for the info I will likely do a trans upgrade since the k46 isn't fixable.

Do yourself a favor and don’t buy one of these Husky mowers. The mower itself is great (My LGT2654 mower has 285 hours on it now.) but the transmissions are total garbage. Unfortunately, the same company makes the transmissions for most all the hydrostatic mowers.

Mine stated ‘failing to proceed’ at 50 hours and got steadily worse. When it’s hot it wouldn’t go at all. So googling all the similar complaints online they all stated that the 30 weight oil was too light and should be changed to a heavier oil after break in. This would be easy except there is no drain plug. Changing the oil required completed removal of the trans and inverting it so the oil drained out of the fill cap.

I did this and it worked great for another 25 hours. Now it is doing the same thing only worse. The dealers all say that you have to buy a new mower (they’ll take your trade for $500) or at least a transmission about $600). So my mower which only has 285hrs is apparently worthless.

The same thing happened to the Yardman I had before and if you do some research all the brands with these trans have the same issue. I live at 6700’ so I think a major part of the problem is that these mowers/transmissions might be ok for small lots at lower elevations where there is more cooling air. They do not work for long at higher altitudes with 1 acre lot for sure.

I just read a review on another site and the guy had the EXACT same scenario as mine, high elevation and all. He replaced his trans with a John Deere K71B trans (with some modifications) and it has worked perfectly for him ever since. More research shows the JD trans is also a Tuff Torq but more heavy duty.

Do your own research on these and find a mower without the Tuff Torq brand of transmission in Husqvarna and other riding mowers.


----------



## Husqvarna lgt2654 (Jun 1, 2020)

Scott Brainard said:


> I got the belt from NAPA part #B95 its's not the good reenforced belt but its the one they had and it's the right size. The pulleys I got from John Deere and they are part #AM118447. The engine drive pulley can remain the same and the flat idler pulley can also stay from the old trans. You may have to bend the belt guides out a little to accomodate for the thicker belt.


----------



## Husqvarna lgt2654 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hey Scott. Do you know by chance how many inches the drive belt needs to be, with the 2 John Deere pulleys you mentioned? I have a 2014 lgt 2654 and it looks like it calls for 147.5 inch drive belt. I haven’t had it off yet to measure. Unsure on which belt to order. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Gary56 (9 mo ago)

What are the two black plugs for on the k46 Tran's for if one is for oil refill what is the other used for.


----------

